# Beweglicher WoW Held als Avatar



## Sartanshexer (13. März 2007)

ich hab gesehen das  ein paar buffed benutzer so ein bewegliches bild haben unterm namen und das das oft der eigene wow chara ist ich würde gerne wissen wie das geht will ich nämlich auch haben


----------



## MrBurns (13. März 2007)

Sartanshexer schrieb:


> ich hab gesehen das  ein paar buffed benutzer so ein bewegliches bild haben unterm namen und das das oft der eigene wow chara ist ich würde gerne wissen wie das geht will ich nämlich auch haben



Ich denke mal, dass das mit Hilfe des WoW Model Viewers ( http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...einfo&id=13 ) gemacht wurde. Dort kann man sich seinen eigenen Charakter "ertellen" und anschließend ein animiertes Bild (Gif) erstellen.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. März 2007)

WoWModelviewer -> gif erstellen -> Adobe Imageready -> gif bearbeiten -> fertig.
Dauert aber ne Zeitlang bis man sich in das Zeugs eingearbeitet hat.


----------



## Burningflame (19. März 2007)

wenn ich auf gif gehe hab ich n bild aba da bewegt sich nix ? wo gibts dieses adobe image is das umsonst ?



















Burningflame lvl 70 mensch mage zuluhed


----------



## zauberkuh1337 (20. März 2007)

Burningflame schrieb:


> wenn ich auf gif gehe hab ich n bild aba da bewegt sich nix ? wo gibts dieses adobe image is das umsonst ?
> Burningflame lvl 70 mensch mage zuluhed




Adobe ImageReady ist bei Photoshop dabei "drück mich".

lg Zauberkuh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Es giebt auf Adobe eine 30 Tage Testversion von Photoshop.


----------



## Burningflame (21. März 2007)

ich peil image ready nit =(


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (22. März 2007)

also ich habs auch so geschafft ohne nachbearbeiten, aber mußte auch viel an den Export Einstellungen rumspielen damit das animierte GIF nicht riesengroß wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

